# Good info on vine chemicals



## relaurain (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone have a good link to vine chemicals, pesticides, herbicides used in growing grapes? Or how about a spraying routine or program?


----------



## Racer (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a link to the midwest small fruit and grape spray guide for 2010. See if this helps you out. http://www.ag.purdue.edu/hla/Hort/Pages/sfg_sprayguide.aspx


----------



## relaurain (Jan 11, 2010)

*Thanks Racer! That's the stuff I'm looking for*

Very helpful!


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 11, 2010)

*Very Good Info!*



Racer said:


> Here's a link to the midwest small fruit and grape spray guide for 2010. See if this helps you out. http://www.ag.purdue.edu/hla/Hort/Pages/sfg_sprayguide.aspx



I loved this and have saved it to my computer for reference. The scheduling doesn't work for me because I'm in the South West and our timing is much different than midwest, but there was really good information on the sprays, what they are for, and how to mix them. Thank you!

If you know of any scheduling for HOT climate viticulture, please post. I sort of follow the Aussie viticulture of http://www.mollydookerwines.com/web/our_winemaking.cfm Good info there for those of us growing wine grapes in the heat. I also keep in touch with our local ag extension office.


----------



## Racer (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm glad the link has helped you folks. I kinda felt like I just dumped a bunch of information at you and left you to your own means to figure it out. Others here can help answer more of your questions on some of the chemicals listed in the guide. I use organic inputs for my integrated pest mangement but do try to read & understand conventional methods. To get a better understanding of what you can encounter in the midwest (and to some extent elsewhere) here's a link for the growers guide that has good details of the life cycles of some of the major diseases and pests you can run into. http://ohioline.osu.edu/b919/pdf/b919.pdf 

Knowing what you are having a problem from and understanding whats best to use at the right time is the most cost effect and perhaps most effcient way to deal with pest problems you will have when growing grapes.For folks who haven't planted yet IPM should begin from proper site selection on so you aren't fighting an uphill battle all the way.

I better quit for now it's starting to sound like I'm preach'n(and don't mean to)


----------



## Racer (Jan 11, 2010)

DesertDance have you seen UCDavis's IPM site? If not take a look at this link and see if it has more information on pests that you might have. http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/selectnewpest.grapes.html


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 11, 2010)

*Pests and Scheduling*



Racer said:


> DesertDance have you seen UCDavis's IPM site? If not take a look at this link and see if it has more information on pests that you might have. http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/selectnewpest.grapes.html



Thanks Racer! I'm very familiar with UC Davis, mainly for ordering from them for dormant grapevine cuttings, and other fruit trees. I did not have that link. Thanks! I bookmarked it!

I think my biggest wish is to know a schedule for Pest Control, Fertilization, and Watering for Hot Climate areas. I'd love a spreadsheet by month that tells what to do and when. I know it will be up to ME to create that for my micro-climate. I'll post it when it all comes together!

Thanks for the links!
Suzi


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 11, 2010)

Oooops! I just realized that link DOES give me the schedule I want! Verasion is different in diferent climates. Harvest is different. Bud break is different. WOW! You da man!!

Thank you!!
Suzi aka Jillian


----------



## Racer (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad it can help you Suzi. Another source I'd like to recommend is to search out and find your own states growers/vintners association and join it! I get so much good local advice on all aspects of grape growing and winemaking it isn't even funny. Just be careful if you do join though. I've been an active member for so long now that my regions commercial members have made me an offical of some kind or another for the last 3 years now. As of last saturday I'm now Chairman(president) of the northern region of the IGGVA. We will be including more seminars into our regular meetings (for this year at least). Education and good information are always a good thing to have.  
Ron


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 12, 2010)

i have always found thi site..VERY useful

http://ipmguidelines.org/grapes/

and something for michiganders -

http://www.canr.msu.edu/vanburen/e-1732.htm


----------



## deboard (Jun 3, 2010)

Good info here, there is a lot to digest. 

While I do that, I have some Preen for gardens, does anyone know if that is safe for grapes (or advisable) as a pre-emergence measure for weeds? I ask because I read the listed vegetables on the label last year, and it still killed one of them on the safe list, so the list is not quite accurate. I'm not taking a chance with my grapes.


----------

